# mplayer and mencoder



## andy_brown (Mar 19, 2012)

*I* downloaded mplayer and mencoder on my server. *I* would like to determine if any of the following are possible: 

Can we ask mplayer to direct output to a network stream (TCP or RTSP) instead of screen or disk file?

Can we ask mencoder to direct the transcoded video to a network stream (TCP or RTSP) instead of a disk file?

Can we run mplayer or mencoder such that output is sent to stdout where it may later be piped into another application to provide network streaming?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 19, 2012)

Try reading the documentation.

http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/documentation.html


----------



## UNIXgod (Mar 19, 2012)

This may help you.

http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/streaming.html


----------

